# احترت في مشكلة السيارة ارجو المساعده



## راعي السوزو (12 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي مشكلة في سيارة نقل محرك ايسوزو 6 سلندر الحراره ترتفع بالنهار وسبق ان رأيت زيت بالراديتر وغسلت المكينه والراديتر ولم اعد ارى الزيت بالراديتر
ولا اعلم ان كان هناك اصلاح من قبل للسيارة لأني اشتريتها مستعمله وكانت عند الفحص سليمه لكن يوجد تهريب بسيط قلنا يمكن من القير والشغله بسيطه
وعند تشغيل في السيارة الاعمال بدأت الحرارة بالارتفاع على الخطوط السريعه والسرعه لا تتجاوز 50 60وكان فيه تهريب بسيط للزيت زاد التهريب بشكل ملحوظ واضطررت لادخالها الورشه وفك القير وكان سليم ما يطلع منه زيت قلنا بنغير الصوفه حقت القير فعلا اشتريتها ولكن عند التركيب فاجاني المهندس ان الدسك والحداف يحك في الداير ووجدنا اثار خدوش في الداير من الداخل وبعض الحديد على شكل الحديد الخارج من المخرطه المهم قال غير الداير لأن فيه خرم ومنه يطلع الزيت قلت بسأل احد غيره يمكن ما يحتاج ويبي يزود اجره فك الداير وعليك الحساب لا اريد الاطاله المهم ذهبت لآخر قال هذا كذاب الداير ما يخرج منه زيت ولا له علاقه بالزيت ركب الصوفه وحط عليها معجون في جوانبها وخله يركب القير المهم انا سمعت نصيحته وقلت بلاش خساير قلت ركب الصوفه والرمان ورجع كل شي لحاله الملاحظ اني رأيت انشعار بسيط في الحداف راعي المخرطه يقول نجلخه لك والميكانيكي يقول عادي الحراره تسوي كذا هذا يبغا شيل فلوس المهم انا ركبنا كل شي لوضعه والزيت على كلام السواق قليل مرره بس سياره ما في سرعه وفي حراره 
وسألت عن الحراره يقولون صيخ الرديتر واللي يقول طرمبه ماء وبلف واللي يقول طرمبه ديزل بصراحه احترت مدري وش العله ولا اريد ان اصلح شي لا يستاهل الاصلاح 
ام عن استفسارات الاخوة الحراره ظهرت بعد التشغيل الشاق داخل البلد السياره عادية والملاحظ ضعفها عن مثيلاتها عند الصعود في الشوارع المائله للارتفاع والدخان يوجد دخان ابيض عند التشغيل خصوصا ايام البرد يستمر الى احتماء المحرك 
والاحظه عند السير بالسياره 
والرعشه تكون قويه عند بداية تشغيل السيارة واحتاج الى زياده ابنص الديزل يدويا وتخف الرعشه عند احتماء السيارة ولكن يرتجف عند تحريك المقود يمين او يسار وتحتاج زياره سرعه المحرك حتى لا تنطفئ السياره هذا ما لدي وآسف على الاطاله واتمنى ان تساعدوني يا اخوان وكلكم بركة ان شاء الله والسلام خير ختام*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أغسطس 2011)

أخي الكريم 
ان المظاهر التي ذكرتها قد تشير الي عدة مشاكل : 
- فالزيت في الراديتير (المبرد) هو بالقطع زيت المحرك ، واذا كان لديك مبرد زيت في المحرك ، فعليك بسرعة فحصه .
- ثم عليك اختبار حالة ضغط المحرك لتطمئن علي خلوص المكابس مع السلندرات ، وحالة الصمامات . 
- أما (الشعار) في الحداف ، فلم افهم معني (الشعار) ، لكن اذا كان تغيرا في اللون لتعرضه لحرارة عالية ، فليس هذا بالضرورة يدل علي تلفه ، ويحدد ذلك الفني بالمعاينه ، والمعاينة هي التي تحدد احتياج الحداف الي تجليخ من عدمه .
- وعليك مراجعة ضبط مضخة الحقن في ورشة متخصصة ، لمعايرتها وضبطها وتغيير اللازم .
- وحسب وصفك لا اري ان هناك متاعب في الجير .
راجع ما ذكرناه ، ووافنا بكل جديد ، وستجد من الاخوان كل تعاون باذن الله تعالي .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم 
افحص كل ما قاله لك الاخ عاطف 
اضيف لك ان اسبباب الحرارة تكمن ايضآ اذا كان التايمنك اي التوقيت غير صحيح أواذا كان هنالك تلف اواستهلاك او ضعف بسيط في حشوة غطاء كتلة الاسطوانات يسبب وجود الزيت ايضآداخل المبردة ويسبب ارتفاع بدرجة حرارة المحرك وخاصة في السرعات العالية او اذا كان هنالك اعوجاج اوحدوث شرخ ما في غطاء كتلة الاسطوانة يسبب نفس المشكلة 
وهنالك اسبباب كثيرة تسبب مثل هذه الحالات ولكن يجب الفحص الموقعي ويمكن ذلك من قبل ورش متخصصة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## king555 (19 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوان لم يقصروا بشئ ... بالتوفيق لك


----------



## راعي السوزو (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين يا اخوان على المساعده تم اكتشاف تهريب ماء عند الطرمبه وسيتم اصلاحها عاجلا واحترت في ان اخذ طرمه جديده سعرها يتعدى 1000 ريال والاصلاح موجود وقيمته 400 ريال لكن لم اجد من يعرف تركيبه
اما تهريب الويت فيحتاج فك القير ثاني مره ويقول المهندس تحتاج ادخال قليلا يمكن حطوها بالطرف 
اما مشكله الشعار فاقصد بها انه يوجد احتاك للدسك بداخل الداير نتج عنه كشط لسطح الداير الداخلي للاسف يوجد صور بجوال العامل لكن يقول حذفها البزوره على كلامه وكانت الصوره توضح الخدوش الداخليه


----------



## راعي السوزو (14 ديسمبر 2011)

تم فك الراس وسيتم تغيير الشنابر والوجيه هل من الضروري تغيير القميص والبساتم لأن سعرها يكلف قليلا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذا يرجع لحجم التآكل والخلوص بين المكبس والاسطوانه ، ثم عدم وجود تآكل بيضاوي او مخروطي في الاسطوانات . 
وهذا يحتاج مراجعة الميكانيكي للمحرك ، ولكن كمؤشر سريع لك ، لاحظ وجود عتب في أعلي الاسطوانة من عدمه فذلك قد يكون مؤشر مبدئي لك عن مدي التآكل في الاسطوانة *.

ويمكنك مراجعة هذه المواضيع : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...2%C7%C1+%C7%E1%E3%CD%D1%DF+%E3%E4%E5%CC%ED%C7


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=128700


----------



## جمال الامين (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فى كل من يفيد الغير ويعمل بما يرضى الله ويرضى الرسول ​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااا
جزيلاااااااا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااا
جزيلاااااااا


----------



## راعي السوزو (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على ردودكم الطيبه وفقكم الله لقد استفد منكم الكثير فلا عدمناكم 
تم تغيير طرمبه الزيت والماء والشنابر وطقم الكازكيت والسبائك و لم يتم تغيير الاصطوانه (القميص) والبساتم لكن لحظت شي على البساتم الا وهو اثار للبلوف وقد رفعت صوره لها


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الاخ الكريم 
ان مظهر هذا المكبس يدل علي اصطدام الصمامات به مما يعني حدوث مشكلة كبيرة في توقيت الصمانات ، الذي يرجع الي (الكاتينة) او سير التوقيت الذي ينظم الحركة بين عمود المرفق وعمود الكامات ،، او ان هناك ضبط خاطئ حدث من الفني عند ضبط هذا التوقيت . 
المهم شكل المكبس غير مرضي ، فهل فحصتم المكبس بشكل دقيق بحثا عن الشروخ الدقيقة فيه قبل تركيبه ؟
ثم هل هذه حالة مكبس واحد ام كل المكابس ؟ 
اعتقد انها كلها بها اثار للصمامات . 
يجب اعادة الفحص الدقيق لحالة المكابس ، والصمامات ايضا ، لان هذا الارتطام يؤثر علي الاثنين ، كذلك راجع استقامة اذرع التوصيل . 
لا بد من التأكد من كل ذلك قبل التركيب حتي لا تفجأ بمشكلة أخري بعد التقفيل .
وفقك الله*


----------



## راعي السوزو (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكبير عاطف مخلوف يوجد اثنين من المكابس عليها اثار اللآخر عليه اثر طفيف تم فحصه المكابس بالعين المجرده لا يوجد بها شروخ وجوانبها شكلها واحد وكذلك اذرع التوصيل لا يوجد بها انحنائات جميعها متشابه الملاحظ اخي انه قد سبق عمل عمره للمحرك واعتقد انها لم تعمل بالشكل الصحيح لأننها وجدنا اختلاف في السبائك هل يضر احدها مختلفه عن البقيه وكذلك اثر البلوف يدل كما قلت على عدم التوقيت الصحيح ونسأل الله ان يسهلها من عنده ولا تكون الاصابه حرجه سيتم اخذ كلامك بالحسبان 
موفق اخي ورزقك السعاده في الدارين


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*أخي الكريم 
من الواضح ان العمرة السابقة قد أجراها شخص غير فني او غير امين ، وأجراها بشكل غير دقيق ربما بغرض البيع . 
قلتم ان السبائك مختلفة ، هل تعني ان مقاسات السبائك ليست واحدة ؟ وما هي المقاسات الموجودة ؟ 
- هل تم فحص استقامة اذرع التوصيل بجهاز ما ام اكتفيتم بالعين المجردة بعد فكها من مكانها ؟ أم جري الاختبار وهي مركبة بالفعل مع ادارة عمود المرفق باليد ؟ 
- وما أخبار بنوز المكابس المصابة وفتحتها في المكابس ؟ 
- وما اخبار استقامة عمود المرفق . وما حالة كراسيه التي عليها المكابس التي اصطدمت بالصمامات؟
- يمكن اختبار استقامة عمود المرفق بالعين المجرده بادارته علي المخرطه .
- واذا كان المحرك ذو كامة علوية فما اخبار الكامات المقابلة للمكابس المصابة؟ 
- واذا لم يكن ذو كامة علوية فما اخبار التوابع واذرع الدفع . ؟ 
أرجو ان تتأكد من كل هذه العناصر بدقة شديدة حتي لا تعود بعد عمل العمرة الي فكها مرة أخري 
وفقك الله ورعاك .*


----------



## راعي السوزو (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم صباح الخير 
فعلا هذه هي الحقيقه ان الذي قام بالعمره شخص غير أمين 
لقد جرى فحص عمود المرفق عند المخرطه ولم يكن فيه اوعوجاج ولله الحمد السبائك واحده تختلف مقاس 35 والباقي 50 
في الحقيقه لم ارى المحرك اثناء الفك ولم نتعرف على السبائك القديمه لكثره القطع الخرده الموجوده بالورشه
اذرع التوصيل و عمود التايمن بحسب كلام المهندس انه فحصها عند المخرطه و انها لم تتأثر وقد تم تدويرها بواسطه تدوير عمود المرفق باليد وكان ذلك امامي ولكن نصحني بتغيير القميص والبساتن لتكون عمره كامله ولكن سعر الاغراض مكلف تقريبا فوق 8000 ريال لوحدها لكن بحسب كلامه انها تمشي والافضل تغييرها ليكون التجديد كامل فاكتفيت بالسابق 
وقمت بتغيير البخاخات لوجود تلف في الابر وتم تجميع المحرك وتشغيله ويعمل الآن بكل نعومه وذهب الطرق الذي كنت اسمعه ونسأل الله ان يبارك في جهودنا والا تذهب سدى 
مشكور اخوي على تفاعلك واهتماك ونصائحك القيمة ولا ادري كيف ارد لك المعروف جزاك الله من كل خير وحماك من كل شر وسؤافيك اخي بما يتطور معي وما يستجد وقد تم حفظ الموضوع للرجوع اليه مستقبلا 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وحفظك في حلك وترحالك وكل من ساهم في نجاح هذا المنتدى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك أخي الكريم والله نسأل لكم دوام التوفيق ، وبإذن الله تعالي يعمل المحرك بكفاءة .


----------

